# New Member Introduction



## Jack Russell (9 Jul 2012)

Hello All.

I thought I'd make my first post, a brief introduction. I'm originally from Belfast, Northern Ireland and in the late seventies served in "B" Coy, 7 Bn, Ulster Defence Regiment. After immigrating to Canada, and obtaining citizenship, I enlisted again. I spent a couple of years, in the mid-eighties, in the Highland Fusiliers of Canada. I currently reside in Ontario.

My youngest son, Ryan, is currently on BMQ at CFLRS St. Jean. His Mother and I couldn't be more proud! All being well, he'll serve as an Artilleryman (Field), when he's trained-up. This is why I've become a member on Milnet.ca.

I'll probably do more lurking than posting but just thought it proper than I said "hello" first.


----------



## Jimmy_D (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jul 2012)

Sounds proper to me 

I'll bet you noticed the British military section  ;D
here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,103.0.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome.   :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome to milnet.ca - enjoy!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## my72jeep (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome in and have a wee dram of whiskey.


----------



## Jack Russell (9 Jul 2012)

Thanks all for the welcome.



			
				57Chevy said:
			
		

> Sounds proper to me
> 
> I'll bet you noticed the British military section  ;D
> here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,103.0.html



Yes, I've had a wee look around.



			
				my72jeep said:
			
		

> Welcome in and have a wee dram of whiskey.



Please, don't tempt me...at least not until after 17:00.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2012)

Jack Russell said:
			
		

> Please, don't tempt me...at least not until after 17:00.


Pffft!  Right now.  It's after 1700 hrs, somewhere in the world...


----------



## SoldierInAYear (9 Jul 2012)

Welcome!


----------

